# Sediment on side of carboy



## rchessie (May 24, 2012)

Hey guys this is my first batch of wine, I'm on day 22 and I have sediment on the side of my carboy, only about two inches off the bottom a light layer is stuck tithe sides. How do I get rid of this? Appreciate the help


----------



## Loren (May 24, 2012)

Try giving the carboy a quick twist in both directions as it is sitting flat. loren


----------



## robie (May 24, 2012)

If that doesn't work, use the outside tube of your siphon and lightly rub it off. That spot might have had some foreign substance stuck there, so after you empty the carboy, check it out and scrub that spot rally clean..


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 24, 2012)

Yes give it a quick twist back and forth.eave it alone and after it has fully cleared rack off of sediment.


----------



## SarahRides (May 24, 2012)

That is normal, it's because of the ridges, I agree with the above, I usually give mine a little twist every few days, eventually it will stop collecting there.


----------



## Flame145 (May 24, 2012)

SarahRides said:


> That is normal, it's because of the ridges, I agree with the above, I usually give mine a little twist every few days, eventually it will stop collecting there.


 
I agree with Sara, I just leave it, and let my racking take care of it. Just like all other things in wine, Time will take care of it.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 24, 2012)

Happens to me all the time - i give it a few quick twists and it frees the sediment from the sides and falls to the bottom...


----------



## mmadmikes1 (May 25, 2012)

I'm with everyone else then I rack into one of my Mexican carboys that has no ribs for last settling out. They are also a little smaller so I can take wine off lees and still not need to top off


----------



## rchessie (May 25, 2012)

That's great guys thanks for all the advice! I'm sure I'll be needing more

Randy


----------



## Rocky (May 27, 2012)

I had the same problem with a fine sediment on the sides of my carboys, even the smooth ones (i.e. those wilhout ribs). I read on here where the way to get rid of that was to swivel the carboy side to side and the sediment would drop. This is a good idea, but somewhat difficult to do so I made a tool to assist myself.

I bought a 6" turntable bearing at Home Depot for $4.49, cut out two 12' x 12" pieces of 3/4" plywood and attached them to the turntable bearing. The bearing has a 500 pound capacity. It works like a charm.


----------



## TJsBasement (May 27, 2012)

Good idea Rocky, I'll be borrowing it.


----------



## btom2004 (May 27, 2012)

I would love to find out what happened as I'm about to start making wine for the first time.


----------



## Rocky (May 27, 2012)

TJsBasement said:


> Good idea Rocky, I'll be borrowing it.


 
TJ, one tip if you will. The instructions on mounting the bearing call for using self tapping metal screws for the top portion. What I did, and it worked very easily, was to center and mount the bearing assembly to the bottom piece. I then rotated the top plate 45 degrees so that the assemly looked like an eight-pointed star. In one corner of the top plate, I marked the center of the top plate mounting hole on the bottom piece of wood. I then drilled a 1/2" hole at that point so I would have access to mount the screws in the top piece of wood. Then, I laid the top in place and flipped the whole assembly over. I drilled pilot holes for screws through the access hole and mounted the first screw. Once I did this, I rotated the bottom piece of wood until I found the next mounting hole. I drilled and repeated this process until all four of the top mounting screws were in place. It sounds harder than it really is. Glad you could use this idea. It really works well.


----------



## TXfanatic (May 30, 2012)

All of the little tricks of the trade........ I have been looking at the sediment stuck to the side of one of my carboys for a while now. I didn't have any idea how to dislodge it with out stirring up 

the bottom.

One thread.... two twists..... problem solved!

Thanks TX


----------

